# K-50 for $75



## HOT H2O (Sep 23, 2011)

Black Friday special at our local pawn shop. 

I just bought a k-50 with a 5/16 drum. Near mint condition. Only $75. This will be our new roof top machine. 

Any suggestions on 5/8" cable sections (preferred brand, good deals?) and what type of limitations to expect.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Good job.. I picked up mine for 50$ at a yard sale with a roll of cables tail hose and a bunch of heads. 

I only run ridgid cables.. I have not tried any others, maybe someone else can chime in on it..


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I would buy Ridgid 5/8" sectional cables, that's what I use in my K-50.

I have 60' of C-9 which is a stiff 5/8" cable, and then I have 75' of C-8 which is a more flexible 5/8" cable.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> I would buy Ridgid 5/8" sectional cables, that's what I use in my K-50.
> 
> I have 60' of C-9 which is a stiff 5/8" cable, and then I have 75' of C-8 which is a more flexible 5/8" cable.


Did you get the stiffer to run in a k 60 or is there another reason?


----------



## HOT H2O (Sep 23, 2011)

Do you run the more flexible cable in first, then the more stiff cable behind it? Or is it for larger pipe vs. smaller pipe?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> Did you get the stiffer to run in a k 60 or is there another reason?


 






No. I use 7/8" for my K-60. 

Ridgid recommends the stiffer 5/8" for 2"-4" drains. And they recommend the flexible 5/8" in 1 1/4" through 3" drains. I will choose the flexible 5/8" if the drain is 1 1/4" or 1 1/2". The flexible cable will navigate the elbows in the wall easier. You'd want the stiffer 5/8" for a long run in a 3" or 4" drain. 

Or here in FL as you know, it's common to get on the roof to clear a kitchen drain line. So for that, I might choose the stiffer 5/8" because presumably there is only a 2" sweep at the base of the stack.

One time I was trying to get the stiff 5/8" down a cast iron p-trap for a shower drain stoppage and it just would not take the sharp bends. In that scenario you'd need the flexible 5/8" or a smaller cable.


----------

